# Gears grinding sounds



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone happen to have any sounds or gears grinding...industrial type noise? I have a large meat grinder prop with two gears on it that I need background sound for...also any sort of bones crunching or sloshing sounds would be appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Whispers in the Park said:


> Anyone happen to have any sounds or gears grinding...industrial type noise? I have a large meat grinder prop with two gears on it that I need background sound for...also any sort of bones crunching or sloshing sounds would be appreciated...
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Whispers - Would any of these work for you? (I am checking out a site that Stickman6 just showed us... also these sites from JeT.... http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/105580-places-get-free-sounds.html)


http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=58497

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=69157

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=77743

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=77718

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=69160

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=124281 (the loudest one)

Oh, and here are some squishing sounds! Yuck!

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=116426

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=30635http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=119988


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Great finds TalkingCatBlues..this is why I love this forum.

I like the 4th one of the gears the best. Might be able to do something in Audacity with the first "Squishing" sound.

Anyone else got anything??


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are great, I just pulled some other sounds from there & a couple I'm creating ( amazing the sound of crunchy cereal makes sounds like bones...LoL ).

I'll play with this one a bit & see what I can come up with. Are you looking for just a mix of sounds-bones crunching, grinding wheels,etc or any background ( eerie ) music.....? any screams....?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Those are great, I just pulled some other sounds from there & a couple I'm creating ( amazing the sound of crunchy cereal makes sounds like bones...LoL ).
> 
> I'll play with this one a bit & see what I can come up with. Are you looking for just a mix of sounds-bones crunching, grinding wheels,etc or any background ( eerie ) music.....? any screams....?


Thank you Dark Lord...

I mostly want the industrial sound of the gears and yes, crunching bone and possibly the sound of the "meat" as is comes out the front end of the grinder and falls into a bucket...

Hadn't thought about screams or other noises.....


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

In & out today, have a few errands to run today, so I'll post in something later today / after din-din. 
I'll run just the sounds & then do one with added effects like screams. ( Maybe add in a full eerie background music to another version...... )


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, here's my mish-mash, I call "Body Grinder".......... 3 versions, 1 reg for your prop, 2nd added a male screaming as he was being ground, 3rd added my demon laugh at end.... 
Also hoping the sqwishy sound came thru good enough at the end.....

1 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/FqMXnzYi/Body_Grinder.html

2 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/GLMhs5hk/Body_Grinder-male_screams.html

3 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/OBjT_rrv/Body_Grinder-male_scream-Demon.html

Feedback always welcome 

Still plan on adding an ambient dark background music to this for the hell of it !
Enjoy !


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Ok, here's my mish-mash, I call "Body Grinder".......... 3 versions, 1 reg for your prop, 2nd added a male screaming as he was being ground, 3rd added my demon laugh at end....
> Also hoping the sqwishy sound came thru good enough at the end.....
> 
> 1 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/FqMXnzYi/Body_Grinder.html
> ...



I can't say enough how much I appreciate Dark Lord going out of his way on this! Awesome job..the second one is my favorite...can't wait to get the audio hooked up and shoot a video of this when the prop is finished!

Thanks again Dark Lord!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Ok, here's my mish-mash, I call "Body Grinder"


Uch - disgustingly squelqchy and horrifying - wait, I love it! Ew!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Dark Lord- feedback for you. Very nice job on those tracks. Creepy good sounding!

Dan


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> Dark Lord- feedback for you. Very nice job on those tracks. Creepy good sounding!
> 
> Dan


Thank you, coming from you - that means a lot to me !


----------

